# Wood creosote prevents CRF-induced motility...



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Wood creosote prevents CRF-induced motility via 5-HT(3) receptors in proximal and 5-HT(4) receptors in distal colon in ratsSeirogan is a popular anti-diarrheal in Japan that uses wood creosote. It is also available in the US as a dietary supplement. I haven't tried it but will because I am susceptible to stress-induced diarrhea.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Nanobug,This is really interesting. Thanks for posting it. It seems that there is definitely a connection between 5-HT3 receptors and CRF. There was a study that showed that ramosetron suppressed CRF-induced defecation in rats (which I think someone posted at some point on this board.) It would probably be very reasonable to conclude that other 5-HT3 antagonists also have this effect. Personally, I have found that Lotronex improves my gut's tolerance to stress in a way that no other drug I have ever tried has. I still get that feeling to some extent (and thus still use Xanax) but not as bad as before.Let us know how this supplement works out for you. I am very curious about this.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

jjohnsonFYI"Mayer adds that one current drug for IBS, Lotronex, affects the limbic system and has worked more successfully in women than men."http://newsroom.ucla.edu/page.asp?id=4685


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Eric,Thanks for that piece of info. As you've said many times, the brain-gut interaction is very complex. Oddly enough, I personally think the fact that IBS is so influenced by stress and emotions has a good deal to do with why it is still often regarded as a purely "psychosomatic" illness (by which I mean the way that term is normally used, as a synonym for "fake").


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

> quote:"Mayer adds that one current drug for IBS, Lotronex, affects the limbic system and has worked more successfully in women than men."


As I wrote. The pharma companies will focus on women in the near futur. And perhaps, if they have enough spare-time, will releasing a drug for men. (ehhh..let`s say in 10 years). Perhaps this drug will only work for D, or even for C, but not for me!


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

I decided to order some Seirogan the other day. It is available on several websites that sell Chinese/Asian medicines in the US. It is not expensive, and based on the study that Nanobug posted, well worth a try in my humble opinion. Not expecting any miracles but will let you guys know if it helps.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well Nanobug this is interesting that they also have a product called trumpet to get rid of bubbles in the stools:I would like to see some clinical data on this tho.http://www.seirogan.co.jp/english/index2.htmledited;hmm apparently this is the useless ingredient in drug stores;http://www.bio-sante.com/simethicone_report.htm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd be careful with this.http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/phs85.html


> quote:Taking herbal remedies containing creosote bush leaves may result in damage to the liver or kidney.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Kathleen,Thanks for the heads up. The information on the Taiko Pharma website does say it is for "occasional diarrhea," so maybe that's not just standard boilerplate and they really mean it. In any case, I will still try it but it might not be something suitable for everyday use. Thanks.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:In any case, I will still try it but it might not be something suitable for everyday use.


I guess it would be advisable to start by doing liver and kidney panels before starting Seirogan and then repeat these panels maybe every 6 months or so if one is to use this regularly. This is no different than what must be done with so many commonly used medications, such as Tylenol.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

I've used the Seirogan a few times now and it is an okay anti-diarrheal. I expected no miracles and got none. Might make a decent substitute for Imodium for those who are building up a tolerance and want to lay off for a short time.Thanks Nanobug and Kathleen for the info on long-term safety, but I don't think I'll be using this product with any great frequency.Just FYI for anyone who wants to try this stuff, it is extremely strong-smelling to put it mildly, and even the sealed bottle has a discernible reek.Anyhow, it would be interesting if Taiko conducts any future studies or manages to isolate the active compound in this gunk. I would hope that compound is not also causing the liver and kidney problems, though, of course.


----------

